# Guitarist, broke finger on left hand, what to do...



## EgM (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello VI-C friends, I broke my finger playing basketball 4 or 5 weeks ago, I didn't get it checked because I assumed it was just a strain but I'm pretty sure it was broken because it was purple, yellow and all. Now, 2 days ago, it was starting to heal but some crazy lady yanked my finger by accident at a local fair trying to restrain her kid and now it truly hurts and is starting to get swollen again... My finger can't be straight anymore, it's crooked from the up/down position.

I live in Canada and I know it costs nothing to get it checked but can they really do anything? I'm really worried because I need my ring finger as I'm a lead guitarist :(

Anyone got anything done with finger injuries, what can they do exactly? I appreciate anyone's input on this, getting worried...


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jul 20, 2019)

I was gonna say just do a lot of bar chords, but seriously, go to a doctor! Theres no anecdotal experience that will trump getting it properly checked.


----------



## bbunker (Jul 20, 2019)

Call your GP now. Not joking. The sooner the better, depending on what the situation is with the affected tendons, joints, etc., if for no other reason than to prevent having any lag in broken joints.

It's not something to panic about - but I'll just say from personal experience that just in case, you want to go as soon as you can.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 21, 2019)

I tore a ligament on one hand and pulled a tendon on the other, playing basketball. I ended up in a hard plastic finger cast for 6 weeks. Go see a hand specialist if it’s possible for you.


----------



## brek (Jul 21, 2019)

Broke my LH ring finger a few years ago. Well, really it's my hand, but the finger bones go all the way to your wrist. Had to wear a cast and brace for six weeks. 
After it healed my finger is now about a quarter inch shorter than the one on the other hand and the knuckle sits about a quarter inch lower. 
Most importantly, given the location of the break, whatever independence I had gained in that finger after playing guitar 25 years was largely gone. Goodbye contrapuntal chord melody arrangements. 


Now, probably if my heart was set on it I might get some of that back by drilling scales and exercises for hours a day. But guitar was already becoming less a factor in my musical life before the accident. I mean I can still play, just not at a level befitting my degree. 


On the plus side I've finally taken the time to sort of learn to _play _piano rather than _play at_ it while composing. I still notice the physical deficiency of the finger (the start of an E minor scale is an example), but it's less bothersome without the history of being better to compare to. 


So, yeah, see a doctor. Get it fixed. Put in the work afterwards to make sure it heals right.


----------



## dflood (Jul 21, 2019)

Go see your GP and get a referral to a hand specialist as you may need surgery if a ligament or tendon has been torn. After that, there are physiotherapists that specialize in hand therapy rehabilitation. Otherwise, it may never be the same.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 21, 2019)

EgM said:


> Hello VI-C friends, I broke my finger playing basketball 4 or 5 weeks ago, I didn't get it checked because I assumed it was just a strain but I'm pretty sure it was broken because it was purple, yellow and all. Now, 2 days ago, it was starting to heal but some crazy lady yanked my finger by accident at a local fair trying to restrain her kid and now it truly hurts and is starting to get swollen again... My finger can't be straight anymore, it's crooked from the up/down position.
> 
> I live in Canada and I know it costs nothing to get it checked but can they really do anything? I'm really worried because I need my ring finger as I'm a lead guitarist :(
> 
> Anyone got anything done with finger injuries, what can they do exactly? I appreciate anyone's input on this, getting worried...


Man that sucks... First, be grateful that you live in Canada and not in the US and have them check it out. This would seem a much wiser 1st step than asking for medical advice on an internet forum. You won't know what they may be able to do to foster or speed up the healing process until you try. So it's worth a shot...


----------



## erica-grace (Jul 21, 2019)

Stiv Bators got hit by a car, and went to a hospital, but left before seeing a doctor, assuming he was not injured. He died a short time later from those injuries.

I am not suggesting that you are about to meet the Grim Reaper, but having your finger AMPUTATED due to hemorrhaging and other complications, would really suck. You know - being a guitar player and all.

Go see a doctor immediately.


----------



## EgM (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you all for your comments, while medicare is free in Canada, getting an appointment is practically impossible in summer  I'll go to a checkin clinic this wednesday...

I was more curious about if something could actually be done, since this is like the third finger I've broken but the two others were on my right hand (index and pinky) so I didn't care so much but this is my left hand, the most important! and this was more than 10 years ago and they are still painful and stiff even today.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 22, 2019)

I had to stop playing basketball and find other ways to exercise.


----------



## EgM (Jul 22, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I had to stop playing basketball and find other ways to exercise.



I suck at every sport imaginable, hence me being a musician haha 

Was just playing with the kids and I couldn't handle a bounce directly coming at my ring finger at 30mph and that at a perfect 90deg angle


----------



## EgM (Jul 22, 2019)

Surprisingly, I can still do mad vibratos with that finger (think Skolnick from Testament) just the bend that is restricted.

I'm still going to get it checked on wednesday


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 22, 2019)

Please go to a doctor ASAP and make sure the finger is healing *PROPERLY!*
As you might guess I'm a drummer,when I was playing gigs (too many years ago lol) I used to slam my left pinky repeatedly when I hit rimshots @ the 1st joint.Thinking nothing of it(again I'm a drummer).After never having a doctor look at my pinky it's crooked @ the 1st joint and I can almost make a right angle with it.Being a guitarist you need your fingers,please get this checked ASAP.


----------



## EgM (Jul 22, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Please go to a doctor ASAP and make sure the finger is healing *PROPERLY!*
> As you might guess I'm a drummer,when I was playing gigs (too many years ago lol) I used to slam my left pinky repeatedly when I hit rimshots @ the 1st joint.Thinking nothing of it(again I'm a drummer)after never having a doctor look at my pinky it's crooked @ the 1st joint and I can almost make a right angle with it.Being a guitarist you need your fingers,please get this checked ASAP.



Will definitely get it checked on wednesday, I appreciate your concern.

Ouch, messing up a pinky on rimshot  I bet that hurt, I'd actually prefer that to having been assaulted by a basketball, I'd have better stories to tell... haha


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 22, 2019)

EgM said:


> I suck at every sport imaginable, hence me being a musician haha
> 
> Was just playing with the kids and I couldn't handle a bounce directly coming at my ring finger at 30mph and that at a perfect 90deg angle


Yeah, that happens a lot in basketball. I played til I was 58, but then instead of jammed fingers I was getting breaks and tears. I was terrible at the sport but a hard competitor and I really enjoyed it. However, there was really no contest between giving up the competition or losing more functionality in my fingers. Do get it checked immediately, sooner will be better for correction and healing.


----------



## EgM (Oct 16, 2020)

* Update *

For anyone that may find this thread on google. Verdict was jammed finger and not broken like @NYC Composer said, and it only healed fully after 12 long months.

So glad I took my wedding ring off immediately when it happened because I would've had to have it cut, I was only able to put it back one year after. (My wife wore it the entire year, awww ain't that cute  I missed that ring, haha)

Glad to say it healed fully with no problems other than the joint being ~10% bigger than before but no movement issues nor pain.

So if this happens to you, take a year off that finger.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 16, 2020)

Alternative: Django it up


----------

